# Bill Goldberg and Jay Glazer or HORRIBLE!!



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow, how friggin bad are these clowns. That was the worst broadcast sporting event I have seen. Its a shame too, cuz there were some pretty sick fights.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

they didn't ruin the event for me at all. i just ignored the commentarry for the most part and concentrated on watching the fights. would be nice to get Bas or someone like that in there with Mauro though


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

It was painful. 

"Throwin' twos"

Yeah, we get it Glazer, you learned that boxing punches have numbers associated with them. Good announcers still call them straights. 

As for Goldberg, I'm pretty sure he tried to bro **** Shamrock.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I was annoyed at Goldberg mostly he's the worst longtime mma fan I've ever listened to. Glazer calling Ninja Shogun and Mauro being Mauro.....Glazer also saying that fighters should stay in side control as much as possible


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

Commentary wasnt the best but the fights more then made up for it in my opinion.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

I just heard Jay Glazer tell fighters that they shouldn't tap when they're locked in a choke, they should go out fighting.

This guy needs to either be fired or put in a rear naked choke, preferably both.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

He said going for the mount out of side control is too risky and a bad idea. There are always risks, but going for a mount is now a mistake?


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

Yea, I was thinking :confused02: when he said that.


----------



## Merforga (Jan 2, 2007)

awkward commentary but some very sick fights , shame about "krazy horse" pulling out i was looking forward to his fight.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

when Baroni showed him his pecker...Goldberg took a glance long enough to notice he wasn't cut...:confused05: ****-erotic momment :laugh:

Goldberg don't know mma, btw.


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

hey dun, what's up with ur avi?:laugh:


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

I was doing my own commentary during the fights (because I'm a little buzzed). I couldn't even hear what they were saying most of the time.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> He said going for the mount out of side control is too risky and a bad idea. There are always risks, but going for a mount is now a mistake?


Well, in one of the PRIDE fights I watched, Bas was saying how going for the mount from side control isn't always a great idea and he doesn't like doing it. It's just situational I guess.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Wow, how friggin bad are these clowns. That was the worst broadcast sporting event I have seen. Its a shame too, cuz there were some pretty sick fights.


I agree calling Ninja Shogun is just embarassing. Mario is the only knowledgeable guy out of the three


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

taiwnezboi said:


> Well, in one of the PRIDE fights I watched, Bas was saying how going for the mount from side control isn't always a great idea and he doesn't like doing it. It's just situational I guess.


It's not wise to instantly transition to it, but his argument that side control is superior to the mount was annoying.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Ya, there idiots.


I can't stand Jay Glazer, i seen the guy try and box and he moves like a slug.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

taiwnezboi said:


> Well, in one of the PRIDE fights I watched, Bas was saying how going for the mount from side control isn't always a great idea and he doesn't like doing it. It's just situational I guess.


Funny. I only know this because I downloaded it and watched it today. I think he said it during Pride Critical Countdown 2004. But he may have said it more than once... kick him in the liver!


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

i heard he kept calling ninja shogun


----------



## IRISH (Sep 5, 2006)

jasvll said:


> I just heard Jay Glazer tell fighters that they shouldn't tap when they're locked in a choke, they should go out fighting.
> 
> This guy needs to either be fired or put in a rear naked choke, preferably both.


I know what the f**k and he went on and on about it


----------



## KnockedTFO! (Feb 4, 2007)

Jay glazer was annoying as fork!!!....this dude don't know MMA....he needs to quit acting like he knows it when he's commentating......Goldberg aint as bad but his lack of knowledge just makes him sound like any other MMA fan commentating....thank god Elite Xc/strike force acquired Mauro...he saved the day... bring in someone that knows mma like Mir or even Trigg to pair up with Mauro instead of these mafumes glazer & Goldgerb...


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

taiwnezboi said:


> Well, in one of the PRIDE fights I watched, Bas was saying how going for the mount from side control isn't always a great idea and he doesn't like doing it. It's just situational I guess.


 Bas said that (often) because side mount opened up the opportunity to throw knees to the head and the body. I'm not sure what his thoughts are about side control when grounded knees aren't allowed.


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought goldberg was Horrid.They need to get rid of this joker quik.He has no clue how to do anything.Hes better off going back to the fake stuff.

I couldnt even stand his horrid questions in the ring.This is comen from a big goldberg fan in the day.I can bare the other guys but please get rid of goldberg.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I thought it was funny when Shamrock had Baroni on the ground and Goldberg was like "Its Over Gentleman." Of course it wasn't over it went on to the second round!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I TOTALLY forgot about when Glazer said that you shouldnt tap in a rear naked choke!! i WAS LIKE, wtf?? I could see maybe a fighter saying that. But Jay FUCKIN Glazer??? Are you kidding me.... Goldberg was just AWFUL ALL night LONG!!


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I TOTALLY forgot about when Glazer said that you shouldnt tap in a rear naked choke!! i WAS LIKE, wtf?? I could see maybe a fighter saying that. But Jay FUCKIN Glazer??? Are you kidding me.... Goldberg was just AWFUL ALL night LONG!!


Jay Glazer has fought before. I'm not defending what he said, but he is a fighter. Him and Trigg were having a discussion about tapping out on the PRIDE show on Comcast Sports Net, and they talked about not tapping to chokes.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Agreed, the commentary, for the most part, was unbearably bad. Mauro tried, bless his heart, but the 2 blowhards were bringing the suck, and there's nothing Renallo could do about it. 

Goldberg should never, ever do anymore post-fight interviews. Him bringing carny wrestling lingo into the mix was just ridiculous.

Can you imagine if Quadros was in Mauro's place? Good lord...

About the Bas thing: Bas has never really cared for full mount. He thinks it's overrated, and believes you can inflict more damage in sidemount (With knee's).


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Shoot and Work should never be used in a post fight interview


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Well, I didn't find them that bad. Goldberg's still green, give him time.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

taiwnezboi said:


> Jay Glazer has fought before. I'm not defending what he said, but he is a fighter. Him and Trigg were having a discussion about tapping out on the PRIDE show on Comcast Sports Net, and they talked about not tapping to chokes.


 I find it interesting that Sherdog's fight finder claims that Glazer has a loss by submission to a guillotine choke.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

jasvll said:


> I find it interesting that Sherdog's fight finder claims that Glazer has a loss by submission to a guillotine choke.


k now that is priceless f*ck Glazer and Goldberg


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

o and defiantly not Mauro's best work during the Baroni vs Shamrock fight He seemed to be trying to convince everyone that Baroni was fighting even with Frank when he really wasn't but i think Goldberg annoucing Baroni's death about 4 times early might have messed with him and the yogi berra line was horrendous


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow, I had no idea Glazer faught before. I heard him say he trained but I thought he did it recreationally. Him being a fighter makes him even worse as an announcer. He sounded like he knew very little MMA and was like a fish out of water.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

lol it was pretty bad but it was funny


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

I liked Goldberg and Glazer commentating...I hate the other guy a lot because he never shuts up.


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

If any of you listened after the fight .The replays he corrected him self and said he had to tap.He didnt relize what position he was in untill the replay.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

res0kkw said:


> If any of you listened after the fight .The replays he corrected him self and said he had to tap.He didnt relize what position he was in untill the replay.


 Glazer said that a fighter should go into unconsciousness rather than tap out, making him and idiot, end of story. Seeing a replay from another angle has no effect on the stupidity of that statement.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, Goldberg's pretty brutal. His post-fight interview with Frank sucked bad, although it seemed Frank was glad to have such a big dude to lean on.
What was up with Goldberg's questions about Frank and Baroni's pre-fight comments, asking if they were a "work" or a "shoot?" Most wrestling fans probably don't know what that shit means, let alone MMA fans. He needs to consider his audience a little better.


----------



## Themesh (May 27, 2007)

Commentating never really bothers me, mauro is great imo tho. Goldberg and glazer didnt bother me but goldberg doing post fights is stupid he doesnt know what to say and looks awkward. In Baronis dressing room he kept saying u've nothing to be ashamed of and that he was a warrior, he must have called him a warrior 15 times lol. It was if he was just stalling for someone to say back to ringside or something along those lines lol. And in ring post fight too he just looks awkward and not a natural, Joe Rogan knows what hes saying and gets to the point.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It seemed like Goldberg's vocab ranged from "GENTLEMEN!" to grunting incoherently and annoyingly.

I mean, yikes, maybe it was the atrocity that is Quadros, but he wasn't that bad when he did that WFA show.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Pretty crappy overall.

As much as I can complain about Rogan, I'd take it all back after watching those guys. Joe ain't half bad.

WTF was with teh guy saying "I WAS AT UFC 69 (or whichever I forgot) IN OHIO WHERE RANDY THE NATURAL COUTURE WON THE CHAMPIONSHIP BELT AND THIS CROWD IS MUCH MORE EXCITED THAN THAT WAS!"

That's like Shasta going out there nad saying "We were at the Coke factory and one of their employees prefers Shasta!" (Bad analogy perhaps but either way, wtf who cares?)

Way to reach for that competition barrier.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Beeno said:


> Pretty crappy overall.
> 
> As much as I can complain about Rogan, I'd take it all back after watching those guys. Joe ain't half bad.
> 
> ...


 Keep in mind, that in most sports, the commentating is an independent enterprise. They're hired by FOX/NBC/HBO/SHOW to comment on the event (NFL,MLB,WBO,WBA) not promote it. They shouldn't have to pretend the largest entity in MMA doesn't exist and the largest entity in MMA shouldn't pretend that only UFC and WEC exist.

That's the one thing I don't like about UFC's production; it makes me feel like I'm watching an infomercial at times. If a fight sucks, it sucks. They shouldn't have to spin it into something it's not, and you won't see NFL or boxing (unless they're comparing boxing to MMA ) commentators doing that because they work for the broadcast company, not the promotion.

That being said, Goldberg, Glazer, and the Canadian Wunderkind were still awful.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Keep in mind, that in most sports, the commentating is an independent enterprise. They're hired by FOX/NBC/HBO/SHOW to comment on the event (NFL,MLB,WBO,WBA) not promote it. They shouldn't have to pretend the largest entity in MMA doesn't exist and the largest entity in MMA shouldn't pretend that only UFC and WEC exist.
> 
> That's the one thing I don't like about UFC's production; it makes me feel like I'm watching an infomercial at times. If a fight sucks, it sucks. They shouldn't have to spin it into something it's not, and you won't see NFL or boxing (unless they're comparing boxing to MMA ) commentators doing that because they work for the broadcast company, not the promotion.
> 
> That being said, Goldberg, Glazer, and the Canadian Wunderkind were still awful.


I really hate that Goldberg and Rogan are working for the UFC because i feel like they shamelessy hide things that UFC doesn't want them to talk about. I have never heard them mention Frank Shamrock and He is so instrumental in the building of MMA. and fighters who have left like Josh Barnett and BJ after he left for K-1 became unmentioned in broadcasts even though they are important to the sport. When Hughes was going on his run through the welterweight dvison i kept waiting for a mention of Frank Shamrocks run to put Matt's in historical refrence and they never did.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I really hate that Goldberg and Rogan are working for the UFC because i feel like they shamelessy hide things that UFC doesn't want them to talk about. I have never heard them mention Frank Shamrock and He is so instrumental in the building of MMA. and fighters who have left like Josh Barnett and BJ after he left for K-1 became unmentioned in broadcasts even though they are important to the sport. When Hughes was going on his run through the welterweight dvison i kept waiting for a mention of Frank Shamrocks run to put Matt's in historical refrence and they never did.


I don't think that's necessarily true. For Goldberg it is, but I've heard Rogan recently mention Nick Diaz' fight with Takanori Gomi, he's mentioned Fedor before... I don't think they intentionally hide anything because Rogan seems to bring up people outside the UFC pretty often actually.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Beeno said:


> I don't think that's necessarily true. For Goldberg it is, but I've heard Rogan recently mention Nick Diaz' fight with Takanori Gomi, he's mentioned Fedor before... I don't think they intentionally hide anything because Rogan seems to bring up people outside the UFC pretty often actually.


Somewhat true but about a month ago before it looked like it was a gurantee that Fedor was going to sign with UFC I saw him on ESPN hotlist and their was a question about how do the UFC Champions matchup with Shogun and Fedor this was after Shogun has alread signed and he answered the question regarding Shogun and didn't mention Fedor so IDK wat that was about things like that bug me.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Somewhat true but about a month ago before it looked like it was a gurantee that Fedor was going to sign with UFC I saw him on ESPN hotlist and their was a question about how do the UFC Champions matchup with Shogun and Fedor this was after Shogun has alread signed and he answered the question regarding Shogun and didn't mention Fedor so IDK wat that was about things like that bug me.


Rogan probably got disciplined after making all of those comments about the judges being terrible, so now he has to be careful what he says.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

taiwnezboi said:


> Rogan probably got disciplined after making all of those comments about the judges being terrible, so now he has to be careful what he says.


Which is why an independent company should do commentary so they don't get censored as much.


----------



## ufcelite112 (May 27, 2007)

Bill Goldbeger is painful to listen to. His lack of knowledge and wealth of stupid comments makes him the most annoying announcer ever. 

Plus, he keeps referring to his old "NFL days." Well, guees what, Bill? NOBODY CARES! You sat on the bench a few game in the NFL, big deal. That does not qualify you to know what it's like to be a fighter. 

Bill Goldberg is pure trash. However, if you want to be amused, then you should consider watching a Goldberg broadcast.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I thought Goldberg was pretty funny IMO. We were all laughing at him because it seemed like he was completely lost most of the time.


----------



## JeremiahJ (Feb 15, 2007)

lol, i made this vid as a demonstration of just how bad billy sucks:

YouTube - Bill Goldberg Sucks at Commentating


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

goldberg - boom goes the dynamite


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Beeno said:


> goldberg - boom goes the dynamite


Haha, I don't know if Bill's as bad as that guy.. I still get embarrassed watching that..

Goldberg's just an awkward moron that doesn't belong anywhere near the sport of MMA, let alone the commentary booth. Even I could call the fight better than that assclown.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

We're still talking about Bill Goldberg at this point, right?
Hell, he shouldn't have even been allowed anywhere near pro wrestling, let alone MMA.


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

JeremiahJ said:


> lol, i made this vid as a demonstration of just how bad billy sucks:
> 
> YouTube - Bill Goldberg Sucks at Commentating


That's pretty terrible commentary right there :confused05:


----------



## legionveranci (Jun 29, 2007)

The commentary was really distracting, I thought. Goldberg's commentary was so awkward, biased, and uneducated. He even trailed off in the middle of a lot of his sentences.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Remember when the WWE was mocking Goldberg with a wrestler called Gilberg. That was hilarious.


----------



## legionveranci (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, Gilberg was the best wrestler in the WWF at the time. The security guys holding the sparklers, priceless. And he even beat Taka Mishinokou for the title. That was incredible.


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

Goldberg sucked! I was watching the shamrock-baroni fight the other day, and in the first round when baroni got rocked Goldberg started to scream like a neanderthal. And then I guess he noticed what he was doing and immediately shut his mouth lol. Ya he also is very uneducated in the sport and about the fighters, very biased as well.


----------

